# Почему шумит в ушах (вариант причины)



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2016)

*Нейробиологи выяснили, почему мозг предпочитает не слушать сердце*

В новой работе исследователи показали, что человеческий мозг старается «отфильтровать» сигнал сердцебиения, чтобы оно не мешало воспринимать окружающий мир. Оказалось, что за этот процесс отвечает кора островковой доли мозга.

Результаты работы группы швейцарских нейробиологов опубликованы в The Journal of Neuroscience. В экспериментах ученые демонстрировали 153 добровольцам визуальный стимул — последовательность вспышек на экране, период которых иногда совпадал с сердечным ритмом испытуемых. Для того, чтобы понять, что при этом происходит в мозге людей, использовалась функциональная магнитно-резонансная томография. Когда частота вспышек на экране совпадала с частотой ударов сердца участников, им было труднее сосредоточиться на стимулах. При этом активность коры островковой доли мозга падала ниже нормального уровня.

Авторы исследования полагают, что островковая доля выступает в роли фильтра, не дающего мозгу отвлекаться на «шумовые» внутренние стимулы и лучше воспринимать внешние.

Также ученые считают, что островковая доля может быть связана с развитием тревожных состояний и другими психологическими проблемами, для которых характерно осознание собственного сердцебиения.

Способность игнорировать собственное сердцебиение — не единственный пример того, что иногда мозгу важнее отфильтровать ненужную информацию, а не анализировать все подряд. Недавно другая группа ученых показала, что умение не обращать внимания на лишние данные полезно при анализе визуальной информации


----------



## Failed Seeker (30 Май 2016)

То есть шум в ушах перекрывает звук сердцебиения?
Но есть же люди, у которых не шумит в ушах...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Май 2016)

Так в норме-то, и не слышат. 
Нет в ухе струны (как в рояле), которая реагирует на шум сердца.
Вот если шум не стандартный, например часто и сильно слышат все.
А вот если изменилось состояние струны (провисла), то она реагирует на то, на что не настроена, например на прохождение крови по сосудам.
Или изменилось состояние кровотока, бляшка на пути тока крови, как пороги на реке, то тогда и стандартно натянутая струна будет слышать эти новые звуки. Это как прямая и тихая река (в норме), и горная пороговая река (не в норме).


----------

